# Jeep Wrangler YJ Gameplan



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys, have been a long time lurker on the site. Finished my first season plowing with an '02 F-250. Not very driveway friendly. And after reading as much as I can from all the great knowledge on this thread. I have noticed alot of input on turning CJ's and TJ's into tough commercial grade rigs, not much on YJ's though.

So because a used YJ is what falls best into my budget. That is what I could use some help with ie what to look for frame axle joint wise etc. any input and advice would be greatly appreciated.

My gameplan is to purchase one mid summer and get it ready to be a plowing beast. 
I am thinking a 4.0 6cyl auto preferably a 95 (because I read thats the only year that has a fully galvanized body and frame) 

It seems plowmeister is the resident TJ expert and Cj7plowing is the CJ expert. Can anybody help with the YJ.

or maybe is it not a good generation?

Again any info help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

c2weech;1024454 said:


> Hi guys, have been a long time lurker on the site. Finished my first season plowing with an '02 F-250. Not very driveway friendly. And after reading as much as I can from all the great knowledge on this thread. I have noticed alot of input on turning CJ's and TJ's into tough commercial grade rigs, not much on YJ's though.
> 
> So because a used YJ is what falls best into my budget. That is what I could use some help with ie what to look for frame axle joint wise etc. any input and advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Look for frame rot at the rear spring hangers, and around the steering gear. You will need to upgrade the alt and wiring. Also will need some spring work if no one has done that yet. The hard part is finding a plow and mount for a YJ. I had to have a mount fabed to fit the YJ. Great driveway machine, but that little bitc8 can get sideways on you in a hurry so you have to watch that. You will also want a hard top, and the heaters are just so, so. They don't push like a full size truck but they are great for driveways and small lots. www.jeepforum is also a great site to start with.

Regards Mike


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

The YJ is not that different from the CJ7s, (Sorry CJ people), and plows great. The newer YJs, (92-95) had better engines (no carbs). The heaters in the newer models also were updated. It is true the alternator should be updated, I got a 160 amp for little over $100, and upgraded the supply and ground for the alternator. Dual batteries is also useful for commercial plowers. My stock original springs barely drop when raising my Meyers plow. Generally, the stock axles are fine, the weaker D35 rear is not OK when rock crawling. For plowing, it should be OK. With a hardtop, I plow in a shirt, the heat and defroster works fine. You will love the turning radius.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

sjwrangler;1025047 said:


> The YJ is not that different from the CJ7s, (Sorry CJ people), and plows great. The newer YJs, (92-95) had better engines (no carbs). The heaters in the newer models also were updated. It is true the alternator should be updated, I got a 160 amp for little over $100, and upgraded the supply and ground for the alternator. Dual batteries is also useful for commercial plowers. My stock original springs barely drop when raising my Meyers plow. Generally, the stock axles are fine, the weaker D35 rear is not OK when rock crawling. For plowing, it should be OK. With a hardtop, I plow in a shirt, the heat and defroster works fine. You will love the turning radius.


Thanks for the input. To both of you

I see in your signature you run a 4cyl YJ.

Have you had any problems pushing....a few of my drives have a pretty steep grade to them and I push the bulk of the snow up not down the drive(suppose I could adjust though).

Have you driven a 4.0 to compare? And what kind of milage do you get with that I hear 18/20 and closer to 10-14 with the 4.0's


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

c2weech;1025122 said:


> Thanks for the input. To both of you
> 
> I see in your signature you run a 4cyl YJ.
> 
> ...


the 2.5s get almost identical mileage to the 4.0s, i believe the 4.0 factory claim was 16-19 and 17-20 for the 2.5. given the age I wouldn't expect to see mileage near factory. My 2.5 is so bad on gas I stopped calculating it

Also I am pretty sure the galvanizing began earlier, 93 or 92, but I think 95 was the first year of the bigger 297 u-joints in the axles (doesnt take much to swap though)

As mentioned before look for frame rot, and you will likely have to deal with a hole in the tub near the ds stamped jeep logo, especially if it had the molded running boards


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Jeeps and mileage are words that do not go together. It does not matter 4,6 or 8 cylinders, its all poor.
And, any number you quote is for driving, not plowing......
The 4 cylinders came with stock 4:10 gear ratios, so I have had no issues with plowing. I would admit that if I was plowing main roads, it is low on HP. I plow uphill on my drive, and have had no issues. If I think I might have a problem, low range is a quick pull on a lever. I often use low for the downhill pushes, especially when I am pushing banks back when I need control, (don't want to go over the bank or get stuck). When stacking snow I sometimes use low, power and easier on the clutch. (The reason I don't use low more is reverse is painfully slow).


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Another factor, I have the Meyers ST-78, (6'-6"). If I had the 7'-6" like Plowmeister, I could imagine the 4 cylinder would be taxed. If I had my choice, I would have the 6 for plowing. I would not shy away from the 4 though, it is tough and stronger than many believe.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

a little spring work maybe a 2 inch re arch with a set of shackles. 31" or 32" tires, dual batteries and altenator rebuilt to 160 amps.

95 auto 6 cylinder hardtop is ideally what you want but dont rule out the 93,94 era. the 4 banger isnt bad becuase it has 4.10 gears in it from the factory. 
if its a factory hardtop it will have defrost,wiper and wiper spray.

you can find a meyers mount if you start looking now. I see them on ebay and craigslist with some regularity. 

meyers saber lights and get either an e60 pump or a e57 

rear axle could be changed to a solid overtime.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is a picture of my 93 YJ.


----------

